# Nvidia Drivers and the Geforce4 420 go  [SOLVED]

## Salsero

I have a Toshiba Sattelite with the 420go (16MB shared memory), but on nvidia's site they don't say anything about it being supported or not.

Does someone know if nvidia's linux drivers are suitable for the GeFoce4 420go (NV17)?

Any insight would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Salsero on Thu Jul 28, 2005 11:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adsmith

"grep Go README" gives this from the output of supported cards:

```

   GeForce Go 6800                    0x00C8

    GeForce Go 6800 Ultra              0x00C9

    Quadro FX Go1400                   0x00CC

    GeForce2 Go                        0x0112

    Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go                  0x0113

    GeForce Go 6600                    0x0144

    GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE         0x0146

    GeForce Go 6600                    0x0148

    GeForce Go 6600 GT                 0x0149

    GeForce Go 6200                    0x0164

    GeForce Go 6400                    0x0166

    GeForce Go 6200                    0x0167

    GeForce Go 6400                    0x0168

    GeForce4 440 Go                    0x0174

    GeForce4 420 Go                    0x0175

    GeForce4 420 Go 32M                0x0176

    GeForce4 460 Go                    0x0177

    GeForce4 440 Go 64M                0x0179

    Quadro4 500 GoGL                   0x017C

    GeForce4 410 Go 16M                0x017D

    GeForce4 4200 Go                   0x0286

    Quadro4 700 GoGL                   0x028C

    GeForce FX Go5600                  0x031A

    GeForce FX Go5650                  0x031B

    Quadro FX Go700                    0x031C

    GeForce FX Go5200                  0x0324

    GeForce FX Go5250                  0x0325

    GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M          0x0328

    GeForce FX Go53xx                  0x032C

    GeForce FX Go5100                  0x032D

    GeForce FX Go5700                  0x0347

    GeForce FX Go5700                  0x0348

    Quadro FX Go1000                   0x034C

```

so, yes, I think it will work.  If it doesn't work to your expectations, then use the open xorg nv driver.

----------

## Salsero

I tried using the nvidia drivers following the article at Gentoo Wiki, but have the following problems:

1. The maximum resolution the nvidia driver manages to display is 800x600

(with the xorg nv driver I manage 1024x768)

2. The nvidia driver displays in such a way that only 90% of the horizontal part of the screen is used, and on the right side of my screen there is a black stripe...

3. I want to make use of my composite TV-OUT and I couldn't make it work.

If anyone uses a laptop, and had a similar problem or has a nice xorg.conf file to post it would be great...

Thanks in advance...  :Smile: 

----------

## Turd Furguson

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "BlankTime"   "5"

   Option      "StandyTime"   "10"

   Option      "SuspendTime"   "20"

   Option      "OffTime"   "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   # Load   "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option      "DPMS"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 Go]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## dingenium

Here is my xorg.conf. I am currently working on a lockup issue when I am browsing using any browser (i.e., firefox, links, etc):

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Generic Mouse" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

#	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Generic Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

#	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/"

	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   	"Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100 LCD Monitor"

	VendorName	"Toshiba"

	ModelName	"Satellite Pro 6100"

#	VertRefresh	29.00-65.00

#	HorizSync	0.00-60.00

	Option		"DPMS" "true"

	Modeline 	"1400x1050_60.00" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +Vsync

#	Modeline	"1588x1200" 162 1588 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"    	# <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"             	"true"

        #Option     "UBB"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"             	# <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        Option     "NvAGP"              	"1"

        Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	"false"

        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"   	# <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"  	# <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"        	# <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel" "1"

        Option     "CursorShadow"  "on"

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"  	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" 	# <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"       	 "true"

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"

        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"   	# <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"          	# <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"   	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"    	# <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"    	# <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"         	# <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices" 	# <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"     	# <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"     	# <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"   	# [<bool>]

        Option     "HorizSync"          	"29-76"

        Option     "VertRefresh"        	"0-60"

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RandRRotation"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ExactModeTimingsDVI" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Coolbits"           	# <i>

        #Option     "AllowDDCCI"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConstantFrameRateHint" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LoadKernelModule"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ClearCube"          	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]"

	VideoRam    32768

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

	Monitor    "Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100 LCD Monitor"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

		Modes "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

		Modes "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

#		Virtual 640 480

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## Salsero

Thank you very much everybody.

I managed to get everything working perfectly. When I want TV-Out I simply plug the cable and I can only use the TV as a monitor, and when I want the monitor I simply don't plug the cable.

This is the xorg.conf (for other people who might have the same problem as myself in the future):

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "X.org Configured"

Screen 0 "LCD" 0 0

InputDevice "Mouse" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

# FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "record"

Load "extmod"

Load "dbe"

# Load "dri"

Load "glx"

Load "xtrap"

Load "freetype"

Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us,il"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle us,il"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons" "3"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Toshiba Satellite LCD Monitor"

VendorName "Toshiba"

ModelName "Satellite 1415-s173"

DisplaySize 305 228

Option "DPMS" "true"

Modeline "1024x768_60.00" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

Driver "nvidia"

VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

BoardName "NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]"

VideoRam 16384

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

Option "NoLogo" "true"

Option "HWcursor" "true"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

Option "RenderAccel" "1"

Option "UseInt10Module" "true"

Option "HorizSync" "29-76"

Option "VertRefresh" "0-60"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "LCD"

Device "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

Monitor "Toshiba Satellite LCD Monitor"

DefaultDepth 16

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 8

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 16

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 24

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## Tetsusaiga

Hello everyone...

Works perfectly with nvidia-drivers and this, that  or own config, but only on a external monitor. The TFT stays black and/or has graphic-errors...

I have the Satellite-6100-Variant with the 1024-TFT...

Anyone a solution...?

----------

